# Help, is my bunny sick? yellow on nose



## breannafrank (Jul 25, 2012)

http://i635.photobucket.com/albums/uu78/Creamob123/2012-07-25_12-17-32_959.jpg 

There is a picture

I have a 3 month old white netherland dwarf bunny. She is my first bunny so im quite new to everything and am like an over protective mom to her. For the past two days ive woken up and she has had some yellowish stuff around her nose and on top of her nose, it looks kinda like mucus but its only there in the morning and her nose isnt wet. she isnt coughing or sneezing, shes eating normal, drinking normal and being her normal hyper happy self. I dont know what to do as I dont have the money right now to take her to the vet if something is wrong. I changed cage bedding about a week ago I dont know if this has something to do with it. Please help, im really worried. Thank you!


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 25, 2012)

Post the picture!

Does she have wetness or smudged fur on the inside of her paws?

The change in bedding could be the culprit. Maybe she is allergic to it? What did you switch from and what are you using now?


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 25, 2012)

that looks like mucus... i will let others chime in I have never dealt with this! wishing you lots of luck!


----------



## breannafrank (Jul 25, 2012)

I just added a picture and no she doesnt have anything smudged on her paws. 

I went from a timothy hay pellet bedding to more of a wood pellet type bedding. 

thanks for your reply!


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 25, 2012)

It looks like she is fighting off a "Pasturella type" upper respiratory infection. I would watch her carefully for any changes ; her own immune system may be able to keep it in check but if her symptoms worsen at all with increased dischargeI would take her quickly to a rabbit saavy vet. 
Try to eliminate anything stressful in her environment.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jul 28, 2012)

I'd recomend getting her to a bunny savvy vet if at all possible.

Clear, (and sometimes thin yellow) can indicate allergies.
Thicker and white/green signifies infection. 

I have a bunny with what looked very similar to that and he seemed to do better when I took all bedding out (wire corner for bathroom) and after that it took several months but cleared up on its own. I don't know that that is always the case however, as normally Pasteurella type things not treated early on esaily can become chronic-we had an instance on that as well. Just a thought though to try removing allergens etc.


----------

